# milling head



## rubysdaddy (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone out there know where I can find a rusnok head or a bridgeport head to fit my hardinge tm. I dont want to spend  more than my mill is worth if you know what I mean. I`m located in MO.  Thanks


----------



## Richard King (Dec 28, 2012)

I would suggest you go to a web-site called Surplusrecord.com   and under "wanted" write your ad.  You should put your budget in the ad.  Surplus Record will send out your wanted request to every registered used machine dealer in the USA and Mexico for FREE.  Don't be shy in your ad and your Title should say Bridgeport Head wanted.  Or something like that.  Get their attention!
State in the ad your ONLY looking for a head or you will get adds for the complete mill.
You could also advertise on Craigslist for free.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

You'd best get a Bridgeport M head(smaller that the J types,unless you can find a rare Rusnok head floating about without the rest of the mill. M heads are MUCH more available.


----------



## rubysdaddy (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks for the replies, I would love to have an M head. They seem to be priced at the same as my mill cost. I can`t really afford that. Hopefully I will find one reasonably priced somewhere. I guess they are worth the price but I just can`t do that. I`m just a retired hobbiest.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 31, 2012)

You mean you have retired from being a hobbiest????


----------



## rubysdaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

) LOL No I`ve always been a hobbiest probably always will. Retired auto worker (millwright).


----------

